# One year old German shepherd floppy ear



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

My black, long-haired female German shepherd has floppy ears, but when she's alert one ear stands up but one never does. Is there any chance that her ear will ever stand up? We got her when she was 4 months old. Thank you!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

If it's not up at 1 yr, and never stood up previously, I'd say it's highly unlikely.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Nope.
Love her as she is.


----------



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

Okay thanks. My dad always had German shepherds with straight ears, so he was curious. She's the most loving dog though. Thanks!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

The floppy-eared German shepherd. Best kind:


----------



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

Now that's a true friend!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Ears normallly go up right after teething (some do as early as 6 weeks old) and stay up. Occasionally, if they have really thick heavy ears, it takes a little longer, but is not up by a year old, it's not going to be an erect ear. Accept it as it is and have them altered when 18 months to 2 years old, as weak ears are genetic (unless there was an injury to the ear cartilage.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

mnm said:


> Ears normallly go up right after teething (some do as early as 6 weeks old) and stay up. Occasionally, if they have really thick heavy ears, it takes a little longer, but is not up by a year old, it's not going to be an erect ear. Accept it as it is and have them altered when 18 months to 2 years old, as weak ears are genetic (unless there was an injury to the ear cartilage.


This is why I hate it when breeders tape ears or advise puppy buyers to. If a dogs ears do not stand on their own they should not be shown or bred. 
@Anabelle McMann your dog is beautiful exactly as she is.


----------



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

Just give a 14 year old a chance to dream her dreams, no disrespect intended.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Are you sure she is a purebred GSD? Her face and eye expression look a bit Collie-like to me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Anabelle McMann said:


> Would weak ears be a problem when breeding her to a different breed?


Huh? If she was bred to another breed the pups would be mutts anyway so who would care about ears? Why anyone would deliberately do that is another issue


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Anabelle McMann said:


> Would weak ears be a problem when breeding her to a different breed?


You mean to a Collie (avatar picture?)


----------



## Anabelle McMann (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, I do mean a collie. It is a special designer breed and we had an old good dog who was a shollie. She was the best dog ever!! Mutts are when the parents are unknown breeds.

Yes, I'm sure she's a GSD. She has a pedigree and is akc registered. We also saw her parents.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Anabelle McMann said:


> Yes, I do mean a collie. It is a special designer breed and we had an old good dog who was a shollie. She was the best dog ever!! Mutts are when the parents are unknown breeds.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure she's a GSD. She has a pedigree and is akc registered. We also saw her parents.


There is no such thing as a designer breed. There are only unscrupulous breeders making money off of uneducated people and unlucky dogs. 
Breeds are developed through careful selection of breeding stock over multiple generations to produce dogs for a purpose, not to line the pockets of greedy people.
Noun. 1. mutt -* an inferior dog or one of mixed breed.* cur, mongrel. 
I have had loads of great mutts, does not mean any of them should reproduce. 
Makes me angry when people claim they love their dogs but really just want money.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Anabelle McMann said:


> Yes, I do mean a collie. It is a special designer breed and we had an old good dog who was a shollie. She was the best dog ever!! Mutts are when the parents are unknown breeds.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure she's a GSD. She has a pedigree and is akc registered. We also saw her parents.


Sorry, there are no such things as "designer breeds", that's just a marketing gimmick that many people fall for.
Shollies, Shefskys, anything-poo or doodle are all bunk unfortunately. I had a German Shepherd/Samoyed as a kid back when we knew she was a loveable mutt, not a "Shoyed" or something ridiculous.

Wouldn't you take the very best GSD available and breed it to the very best Collie example out there? And who would do that? Not just any old dogs you happen to like ....


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I would leave the breeding to the people who know what they are doing. Putting just two dogs together because you like them is not a guarantee to produce good quality dogs. The serious and good breeders already have to work hard to keeping their lines healthy. I have seen a Collie x GSD cross and they looked like the average shelter mutt. Just don't do it.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Anabelle McMann said:


> Yes, I do mean a collie. It is a special designer breed and we had an old good dog who was a shollie. She was the best dog ever!! Mutts are when the parents are unknown breeds.
> 
> Yes, I'm sure she's a GSD. She has a pedigree and is akc registered. We also saw her parents.


"Designer" is a term to justify mixed breeding, and they are not purebred. Mutts, Heinz 57, Mixed Breed dogs are any dogs that are not the result of breeding two same breed purebred dogs together. Sad thing is that fools pay outrageous prices for a mixed breed mutt, with unknown history, unknown traits (yes, doodles shed, and matt), and support unethical breeders. AKC Registered just means that both parents were registered purebred dogs, it doesn't mean that they wree well bred or from ethical breeders.


----------

